# Writing Research



## Scribe (Mar 13, 2005)

I'm writing a young adult fantasy novel and my main character is into Judo.  She's 17 and has been attending classes for three years.  She initially joined the class because she wanted to learn self defence and because Judo was the only option open to her - but she loves it.

She suddenly finds herself in a fantasy world and her live is in danger.  She wants to practice her art every day but I'm not sure if it's possible for her to do this alone.  There are other people but no-one knows Judo, so what would she do during an hour or two training session?  Would she do warm-up exercises?  Are there throws and foot techniques that she might practice without a partner?  

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 13, 2005)

If she finds herself in a fantasy world, would there not be a possibility where she met a slightly older person (older as in, say 21-26?) who would then become a judo partner/trainer? Studying in martial arts is, after all, a journey as well as a development of skills. How much of a role that person plays in this story would of course be decided by you. Think about it, almost every action/fantasy/science fiction story I can think of have at least one strong assisting character to support the main character.

    - Ceicei


----------



## bignick (Mar 13, 2005)

One of my instructors likes to practice her foot sweeps against the wall...I've also heard of people practicing uchi-komi(practice setting up for a throw), like a seoi nage(shoulder throw), on things like a wooden beam.  Other stories have people practicing their leg techniques against trees.  Kyuzo Mifune, as the stories go, used to sleep on a wooden beam to practice balance.  

As for self practice, you don't need anyone around to practice falling, not the most glamorous part of judo, (but really important).  Visualization is a good way to work through some stuff without a partner handy.  I do believe judo does have some self practice kata's and don't forget that judo does contain strikes and those could always be worked alone.  

Other ideas?  Do what a lot of wrestlers do and some judo schools, as well, get a dummy to throw around.  Could be made from sand or straw or what not....

Just some ideas, I'm currently away from library right now so all this is from the top of my head, but if I come across anything else, I'll shoot it your way.


----------



## Scribe (Mar 15, 2005)

Thank you for replying.  I'm surprised that nothing can really be practiced at home, alone.

 I've decided that she will do some warm up exercises, some foot sweeps and some jogging.  It's a shame that she didn't have something more impressive to do because then she might get some of the locals interested in what she's doing.

 Ceicei, she will meet up with someone later who will become her practice partner but for now she's on her own and struggling it seems.

 Bignick, I appreciate the suggestions and if you do think of anything else, I'd love to hear about them.


----------



## bignick (Mar 18, 2005)

You could factor that into the story.  As time goes by she notices that her skills begin to decline.

By the way...let us know how the project is going, you've really piqued my imagination with this.


----------



## Scribe (Mar 18, 2005)

I will, and if I manage to find a publisher for it when it's finished, I intend to acknowledge the message board for the help and advice provided.  Thank you.


----------



## bignick (Mar 18, 2005)

Best of luck to you...


----------

